# Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?



## Nicelas (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin absoluter Anfänger. Hab vor 1 Jahr diesen Fisch gefangen. Nachdem ich tagelang mit spinnfischen nix im südfranzösischem Fluss gefangen hab, hab ich durch zufall einen toten kleinen Friedfisch in einem kleinen Tümpel entdeckt und ihn gleich an an eine Grundmontage "meiner Art" an die Angel gehangen. Und siehe da prompt biss einer an. Kann mir vllt jemand weiterhelfen um welche Art es sich da genau handelt?

LG

Niklas


----------



## fordfan1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Ein südfranzösischer Tarnhecht,ich sehe nämlich keinen... ;+


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

weisser Fisch auf weißem Grund ! :m
kenn ich auch nich ....


----------



## Theo (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

.....wie Fordfan schon sagte, ganz klar der südfranzösische Tarnhecht, nur die weissen Streifen an der Seite machen mich stutzig, ne ganz seltene Art...|kopfkrat


LG Theo


----------



## Firehawk81 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Wer kennt ihn nicht, das Wappentier der südfranzösischen Hafenstadt "Nizza". Den weißen Tarnhecht. Die Flagge ist auch einfach gehalten weißer Tarnhecht auf weißen Grund. :q

Und weiter gehts. |laola:


----------



## siloaffe (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Boa Leute wie ASSI ist das denn hier|bigeyes|gr: 

Anstatt den Jung hier bei seinem ersten Beitrag im Board so zu verarschen hätte man ja mal normal nachfragen können|kopfkrat 

Ihr seid echt mal ne geile Truppe und Karakterlich voll auf der Höhe#d 


Markus


----------



## Firehawk81 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Don´t worry, be Happy siloaffe.

Sobald das Bild sichtbar ist, wird ihm auch geholfen. Solange kann man doch ein wenig spaß haben. Oder? 

Du hast ihm ja auch nicht geholfen, aber was gepostet.


----------



## rob (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

hallo nicelas!

recht herzlich willkommen im board!
leider hast du kein foto mit angehängt und dadurch wird man dir bei der bestimmung schwer helfen können.
bei problemen mit dem hochladen, kannst du mich per pm fragen.
lg rob


----------



## Ein_Angler (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Boa Leute wie ASSI ist das denn hier|bigeyes|gr:



Assi? Was hat das hier mir Assistenten zu tun? OK wir assistieren ihm zu seinem Glück.

Aber der Tarnhecht ist schon ein super Fisch und sehr sehr selten.


----------



## Nicelas (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Haha, da hab ich wohl was vergessen. Jetzt klappts hoffentlich. =) Und nen Hecht ist es nicht, den erkenn selbst ich!#v
Irgendwas karpfenartiges?


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Döbel


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Hmm.. Vllt. ein Döbel!! War meine erste Vermutung!!


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Jose war schneller!! ;-)


----------



## Seele (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Da hat er recht unsere "Hose", allerdings heißt das Aitel *duckundweg*


----------



## sprogoe (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

ein Döbel, aber recht Aitel.:q


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Nicelas (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Danke euch! =)


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

@seele heißt auch Dickkopf, Mönne, Diebel, Dübling, Fündling, Fürn, Hartkopf, Knilpse, Kühling, Rohrfisch, Schupper, Schuppfisch, Bratfisch, Altfisch 

- der Döbel, nicht der seele!

aber wenn mans ganz Aitel will, dann wirds ein Bayer :m

tatsächlich wars ein Chevaine, da in frankreich gestreichelt.


----------



## nikfil (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Ich glaub das ist ein Der *Döbel* (_Leuciscus cephalus_), auch *Alet*, *Eitel* oder *Aitel* (letzteres vor allem in Bayern: „das Aitel“), ist eine Fischart aus der Familie der Karpfenfische (Cyprinidae). Zu dieser Fischgruppe gehören etwa 1500 Arten


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

Fang ihn doch gleich "Küchenfertig"         

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235621


----------



## thanatos (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

m.E.ein Döbel,etwas bleich aber das sind Tote meist


----------



## thanatos (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das genau?*

ganz übersehen das der Betrag schon zwei Seiten hat.Pardon


----------

